# Tracked argos



## ALLEN PARSONS

Argo on tracks.... I know it,s not a SNO CAT. But has anyone tried this unit. And what are they like? How do they handle the deep snow. In looking at a couple of sites some claim they will climb a tree.  I would think the ground clearance is the biggest down fall in deep power. 
 Let hear from you on this


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

A couple of photos.
 You can get a soft top or hard top  But are they as good as they claim to be?


----------



## the old trucker

ALLEN PARSONS said:


> A couple of photos.
> You can get a soft top or hard top But are they as good as they claim to be?


 
Looks like a new 2012 model KRISTI !!!!

OT.


----------



## 300 H and H

Most importantly can you tell us what the PSI on the tracks are? If it is more than say 1.5lb/insq., it won't do very well in deep powder....

JMHO,

Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have a friend who has one and uses it for hunting his only complaint is they are a real bitch to work on too many chains and wheel seals always having to mess with them the front ones you have to remove the power pack to service the seals the other problem is skid steer my guess is they would haul a$$on a paced trail


----------



## mtmogs

I own an 8x8 Argo with the wide tracks. It's a very capable vehicle, but its weakness is going uphill in deep powder snow. That's was a big part of my reason for buying a Snow-Trac.

The ground pressure with tracks is very low, around 0.7 PSI with tracks. The big problem with the Argo in powder is low clearance. The bottom of the vehicle is flat and bottoms out when in soft powder before the snow is compacted enough for the tracks to gain some bite. This is generally not a problem when the terrain is relatively flat, but the tracks will spin if greater tractive effort is required like going up a hill.  In the worst case, the tracks excavate the snow underneath them, and you're stuck sitting on your belly. If there was another 6" of clearance or so, then this could be a good powder machine. Otherwise, even in only lightly packed snow, the vehicle is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

the old trucker said:


> Looks like a new 2012 model KRISTI !!!!
> 
> Well I gess they both will float   When your tracks are spinning in mid air and your high centered you can use it as a toboggan. But it do,s look good. If only it had a little more ground clarence.  how wide are your tracks. The stock are 18in (I think) I did see a site that sold 20in tracks for it, That would help keep you a float a little better. It,s good to know what the users think of the unit,
> As you say mtmogs.... There is nothing like a good old snow cat


----------



## Cletis

ANother big hinderance is the price.  I priced one several years ago and with everything I wanted one to have was over 30K.

Cletis


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

Yes I most defintly ageree with you. I just priced one out and with what I wanted it came out about 32k with the tax. That is a 8x8


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

Oh what the heck.  At that price I will take two  One to brake trail and the other to pull the first one one out when it gets stuck from having no ground clearance. 
  As mtmogs said if it had 6in more it mite be the greatest little unit.


----------



## mtmogs

Allen, i have the 18" tracks on mine. These are the widest available stock tracks, but i have seen where some have added an outer rubber belt or two for added flotation. I don't know how well this works. Search youtube on "argo" and "snow" and you will come away with what its capabilities are/aren't. As far as price is concerned, to be fair, you have to compare the cost of a new argo to the cost of a new snowcat. You can find plenty of used 8x8 argos around for under 10k.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

In my travels looking for track. I have found there is a 20in  rsb rubber track from a place in Quebec The argo tracks are only 18in wide and all most 5K, the RSBs are about $3500  The argo owners  that are using the RSBs love them, over the argos tracks. It,s all been very interesting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGcys1bAhCk&feature=related"]argo in 4 feet of snow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtmogs

I've heard good things about the RS Bolduc tracks. There are also snow tracks made by Adair, and Argo Outdoor Sports. Others have added their own track extensions to the OEM tracks which might work well and would be simple to do. It seems like these aftermarket solutions are a big improvement over the OEM 18" plastic tracks. I was impressed by how much better the Adair snow tracks do in this video. You'll see the diesel Centaur in the vid as well. It's tracks appear to be more like traditional snowcat tracks.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtKp6sSE4Tk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtKp6sSE4Tk&feature=related[/ame]


----------

